# Current Mvp talk



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am just sort of wondering if the voters are going to notice that Dirk has a good supporting cast around him. Last year I think he had a better season, and still came up short because of his supporting cast. I think that he is more than deserving of the MVP. I just hope he finally gets what he deserves. I feel for 3 seasons since Nash left, Dirk has became the games best power forward. He sure has outplayed any of the rival power forwards. Dirk has been playing above average, but his play the past two weeks is just above average. I do feel the voters need to base their vote on the entire season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hopefully they will. Dirk deserves it, it would be a shame if Nash won it, but the herdish voters out there might look at that Mavs-Suns game and base their decision on that in some kind of unfair microcosm. We'll see. 

Being on this board, I know who the favorite is...but then when I turn the TV on all people talk about is Nash. Who knows what they're thinking.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/features/player_rankings.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/statistics/lenovo/lenovo.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I confess that I’ve given up on other awards and am focusing on the ‘ship. The case can be made that neither Nash nor Dirk has a supporting cast without the talent capable of winning, despite the Sun’s record this season.

I would just default on all the controversy, and give it to Kobe – most of the nation would defer and say he put the team on his shoulders as much as anyone this season. 

I think Avery would rather have the team hardware, so that’s the way I’m going. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I confess that I’ve given up on other awards and am focusing on the ‘ship. The case can be made that neither Nash nor Dirk has a supporting cast without the talent capable of winning, despite the Sun’s record this season.
> 
> I would just default on all the controversy, and give it to Kobe – most of the nation would defer and say he put the team on his shoulders as much as anyone this season.
> 
> I think Avery would rather have the team hardware, so that’s the way I’m going. :biggrin:


Don't make me list you on the hate thread.....

You've done enough in the NBA Gen to deserve the #1 Dirk-hating-mavs-fan. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't make me list you on the hate thread.....
> 
> You've done enough in the NBA Gen to deserve the #1 Dirk-hating-mavs-fan. :biggrin:


Just trying to get people talking!! :biggrin: 

Seriously, it's not that individual awards aren't nice, but dammit we've been trying to win a trophy for 27 years - I want everybody focused this time around. 

:banghead:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I think that tino has given him a run for his money in that category.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I think that tino has given him a run for his money in that category.


It's a technique that psychologists use... :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think you'll get more "discussion" if you start going around and say "Mavs are the best team in NBA history" and "Dirk is the best player EVER."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So..... try THAT approach instead. LOL...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't make me list you on the hate thread.....
> 
> You've done enough in the NBA Gen to deserve the #1 Dirk-hating-mavs-fan. :biggrin:


Excuse me!?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Hopefully they will. Dirk deserves it, it would be a shame if Nash won it, but the herdish voters out there might look at that Mavs-Suns game and base their decision on that in some kind of unfair microcosm. We'll see.
> 
> Being on this board, I know who the favorite is...but then when I turn the TV on all people talk about is Nash. Who knows what they're thinking.


Don't know if you've turned on the TV since that game 3 weeks ago and after the Suns losses to Denver and Detroit, but the talk is all Dirk now more so being the favorite. Kobe has entered the talk a bit. But Dirk will win it, and as he should.

But this board (bbb.net/bbf) really cares waaaaay too ****ing much about the MVP award. The topic gets beaten to death everyday, with the same **** being said all the time. It seems like it will never end either.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> But this board (bbb.net/bbf) really cares waaaaay too ****ing much about the MVP award. The topic gets beaten to death everyday, with the same **** being said all the time. It seems like it will never end either.


Yeah, cause Suns fans NEVER talk about it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, cause Suns fans NEVER talk about it.



I meant the whole board in general. I thought me putting bbb.net/bbf in parenthesis would've made that clear. That means Suns fans INCLUDED.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a media driven thing, and fans are jumping on their team's bandwagon because this is something that's actually abstract - unlike games that are won or lost.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

xray said:


> I would just default on all the controversy, and give it to Kobe – most of the nation would defer and say he put the team on his shoulders as much as anyone this season.


I think this is something all Mavs and Suns fans should agree on. Sure, it would be nice if Steve gets his 3rd MVP. And sure, it would be nice if Dirk gets his first. But at the end of the day, both teams want a championship. So I agree, let's just give the MVP award to Kobe and focus instead on making sure we meet eachother at the Western Conference Finals.

The Suns' road to the finals is going to be very tough though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> The Suns' road to the finals is going to be very tough though.


It sure looks that way right now...

Maverick fans felt like we got screwed by the system last year - and who knows, maybe fatigue DID play a role? (I thought it was a focus issue personally) - but that #1 seed looks as good as I've ever seen it.

Convenient then, that this is the year the Mavs finally get it. :clap2:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Race To The MVP (April 3)*

1. Dirk Nowitzki


> When Nowitzki came down on Shawn Marion's foot Sunday, it didn't look good. After briefly leaving, he did return to the game. He must lead the Mavericks on a nine-game winning streak to close out the season in order to reach the 70-victory mark.


2. Steve Nash


> Although he has been quoted as saying he doesn't care about winning another MVP trophy, he has nine games left if he is going to three-peat. There are two ways he can pass Nowitzki. If A) he puts up off-the-chart numbers during the Suns remaining nine games and B) Phoenix puts a big dent in the six-game gap between itself and Dallas.


3. Kobe Bryant


> Bryant, who was just named the Western Conference Player of the Month, led the NBA with an average of 40.4 points in March. He showed his versatility by scoring 53 points with two assists on Friday and by having 19 and 13 on Sunday.


4. Lebron James


> LBJ sat out the Cavaliers' game against the Celtics on Sunday and received treatment for tendinitis in his right knee Monday. He is a game-time decision for tonight's game against the Timberwolves. WIth a playoff berth wrapped up, now may be the time for James to get some rest. James was named Eastern Conference Player of the Month after averaging 30.3 points in March.


5. Tracy McGrady


> McGrady has been one of the most consistently-good players in the league this season. Take a peek at his game logs: he has scored at least 16 points in every game he has played in since Jan. 12 and handed out at least four assists in every game since Feb. 15.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/352150-dirk-not-deserving-mvp-6.html

I quit. :dead:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/352150-dirk-not-deserving-mvp-6.html
> 
> I quit. :dead:


LOL... don't be a quitter! Be a mavs fan!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... don't be a quitter! Be a mavs fan!


That's why I quit :clap2: 

I'm getting sick of talking about it, the opinions are set, nobody is going to change his mind anymore. Let's just see what will happen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Some of those Suns fans are complete morons. I tell ya.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Some of those Suns fans are complete morons. I tell ya.



Just like some Mavs fans. Everyone has 'em. It's all evens out haha.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Just like some Mavs fans. Everyone has 'em. It's all evens out haha.


Lol, I was talking about Iceman and Carbo... Not about you and Seuss, ya'll my dawggss! haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Lol, I was talking about Iceman and Carbo... Not about you and Seuss, ya'll my dawggss! haha.


Oh, I know man haha. Was just really saying we all have 'em. 

And Carbo is awesome, but I do disagree with him about the MVP award.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll be the resident Mavs moron!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'll be the resident Mavs moron!


:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> I'll be the resident Mavs moron!


I thought you were? hahaha


Suns and Kobe fans care about MVP more then others. 
Its called major homering.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/352150-dirk-not-deserving-mvp-6.html
> 
> I quit. :dead:


I havent quit with that thread yet, I dont know what else to say though. I mean.. Its not like Im going to change the Suns fans opinions, and they are not going to change mine. I might as well just quit because its an everlasting battle.. well, at least until they name the MVP.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Oh, I know man haha. Was just really saying we all have 'em.
> 
> And Carbo is awesome, but I do disagree with him about the MVP award.



Thanks Joe, lol. But Saint Baller, why am I a moron? Just because I don't think Dirk is the MVP? Look, I think Dirk is an awesome ball player. He's got the sweetest shooting stroke in the league. But I don't think he is the MVP. I think Steve Nash is and I'm just supporting my case. Maybe I go overboard on it sometimes, but hey, I'm a Suns guy. You guys are our big rival. Everyone has their bias. Debating, and talking basketball.. Isn't that what this place is for?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Thanks Joe, lol. But Saint Baller, why am I a moron? Just because I don't think Dirk is the MVP? Look, I think Dirk is an awesome ball player. He's got the sweetest shooting stroke in the league. But I don't think he is the MVP. I think Steve Nash is and I'm just supporting my case. Maybe I go overboard on it sometimes, but hey, I'm a Suns guy. You guys are our big rival. Everyone has their bias. Debating, and talking basketball.. Isn't that what this place is for?


It's one thing being a homer in your team's forum, thats fine. But you were being a homer on the General Board. You agreed with Iceman saying Dirk isn't even top 5 MVP candidate.. That's either huge hate, blatant homerism, or a combination of the two.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> You agreed with Iceman saying Dirk isn't even top 5 MVP candidate.. That's either huge hate, blatant homerism, or a combination of the two.


I don't remember saying that. But if I did then I was being a terrible homer at the moment. I do however remember saying I did think Nash, Kobe, and Duncan deserved it over Dirk. But that still doesn't mean I don't think Dirk is a great player. It's just my opinion of the MVP race and my argument to support why. Hardly being a moron.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl2: stop it.. please.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Saint Baller said:


> Some of those Suns fans are complete morons. I tell ya.


Steve Nash for MVP! Why? Well, he's shorter than Dirk, closer to my age than Dirk is and he's in that Nelly Furtado song (Dirk isn't). And besides, he's won the previous 2 so we might as well give him a 3rd because 3 is a nicer number than 2. Now, how can anyone argue with that? :evil:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Steve Nash ... is in that Nelly Furtado song (Dirk isn't).


Well, that settles it. May as well cancel the vote and give it to 'em. :sad:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The NBA should just do away with the MVP award.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Steve Nash for MVP! Why? Well, he's shorter than Dirk, closer to my age than Dirk is and he's in that Nelly Furtado song (Dirk isn't). And besides, he's won the previous 2 so we might as well give him a 3rd because 3 is a nicer number than 2. Now, how can anyone argue with that? :evil:


Don't forget your jinx..... and calling for Nash to get MVP here might not fit well.

:biggrin:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Doh!!! :eek8: You're right! :banghead:


----------

